# Multi ISO bootable cd or dvd



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

I would like to apologize but I was not sure what forum topic heading this would fall under since there is nothing for general software help. 

I am trying to make a bootable menu select DVD that I can have each menu item represent a bootable iso image. Depending on which iso I choose it will boot that image file like if it was the cd I input in the first place. I have several bootable image and trouble shooting that I use for different functions on my job and it would be so nice to carry one dvd versus 10 50-300mb cds around for each job function. Does anyone know of a program for this.


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

http://flyakite.msfn.org/


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

I would use that but it appears to be for OS related iso files. I have several custom and linux based bootable cds that I want to put on this disk.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I've moved your post to programming cos I don't think you'll get much joy in Offline.


----------

